# My new budgie poops white



## Beatrice (Oct 24, 2020)

Hello! I just got a new budgie today from the store and i saw that her poop is completely white. Also, she is dirty in the area where she poops. I don't know if it's normal for some birds, when I got my first budgie he was completely ok and didn't had any problems. The nearest vet that treats birds is at 40km, and because I just got her today I don't wanna stress her even more with the moving and road etc. What should I do?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Your budgie is stressed right now and needs time to settle in. Once she calms down and begins eating and drinking normally, then her poop will most likely go back to normal.
Additionally, when she preens, she'll clean herself up near her vent.

In the meantime, put the cage against a wall and cover it the top and three sides of the cage.
This will help her to feel more secure.
When you talk to her, move slowly and calmly and always talk to her in a calm, soothing voice.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.*


----------

